# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] Πρόβλημα με την προστασία

## Sporos-20

Καλησπέρα συνφορουμιτες έχω έναν ενισχυτή ενός φίλου. αυτοκινήτου τύπου impact ο οποίος επεζε αλλά από βλακεια του παιδιου και αφού ακούμπησαν τα καλώδια στο sub. Το πρόβλημα είναι που παρουσιάζει είναι ότι ανάβει το protection κόκκινο και τπτ άλλο. Μου είπε ότι την ώρα που καεικε έκανε έναν θόρυβο σαν να ενώθηκαν τα rca εισόδου καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι

----------


## mikemtb73

Σίγουρα έχει κάψει τρανζίστορ/μοσφετ. 
Τα έχεις μετρήσει ?

via Tapatalk

----------


## Sporos-20

Ναι μόλις τα μέτρησα λοιπόν με το πολυμετρο στο 20k τα τρία επάνω παρουσιάζουν μηδενική αντίσταση 20170903_141708.jpg

----------


## xsterg

κανονικα θελουν μετρηση εκτος κυκλωματος. παντως αν εχουν καει αυτα σιγουρα εχουν καει και αλλα εξαρτηματα.

----------


## katmadas

καμενα τρανσοστορ εξοδου.
πρεπει να τα μετρησεις εκτος κυκλωματος και να αλλαξεις αυτα που καηκαν.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Ναι μόλις τα μέτρησα λοιπόν με το πολυμετρο στο 20k τα τρία επάνω παρουσιάζουν μηδενική αντίσταση


Τι έγινε Νικο, τα άλλαξες τα εξοδου ? Παίζει ?



via Tapatalk

----------

